# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  سمبوسة

## I wanna

مراااااحب

سمبوسة جبن
سمبوسة دجاج
سمبوسة لحم
سمبوسة خضار

وش رايكم نشوف الصور


تفضلواااا

----------


## Habit Roman

حررررررررررررررررررررررررررركااااات تسلم الايد إلي سوت السمبوسة 
وألايد إلي صورت شهيتني إلى السمبوسة 

يالله بأخذ لي كم وحدة هع
تسلم إيدك أخوي
تحياتي

----------


## I wanna

> حررررررررررررررررررررررررررركااااات تسلم الايد إلي سوت السمبوسة 
> وألايد إلي صورت شهيتني إلى السمبوسة 
> 
> يالله بأخذ لي كم وحدة هع
> تسلم إيدك أخوي
> تحياتي



 
تسلم الايد اللي كتبت لنا هالكلمات الحلوة

شكرا لمرورك الجميل

----------


## همس الصمت

وااااااااااااو
ماشاء الله شكلها مرة مشهي
الله يسلم الديات يارب ..
والتصوير حلو ويخلي الواحد يشتهي سمبوسة بقوة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*حمآس شكل السمبوسه مره لذيذ ويشهي  ..*

*وتصوير نآيس :)*

*تسلم الإيدين  ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ..*

*وفي إنتظآر بقية الصور القميله  ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## bassrawi

الله
عوااافي عليك اخووي
انا ابقى سمبوسة جبن هع

----------


## I wanna

> وااااااااااااو
> 
> ماشاء الله شكلها مرة مشهي
> الله يسلم الديات يارب ..
> والتصوير حلو ويخلي الواحد يشتهي سمبوسة بقوة ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> موفق لكل خير ..



 
شكرا لتواجدك المميز هنا
بس ناقص عصير فيمتو معاه

----------


## I wanna

> *مرآإحب ،* 
> *حمآس شكل السمبوسه مره لذيذ ويشهي  ..* 
> *وتصوير نآيس :)* 
> *تسلم الإيدين  ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ..* 
> *وفي إنتظآر بقية الصور القميله  ،* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> 
> *تحيآتي*



 
لا خلا و عدم من تواجدكم
ثانكس

----------


## I wanna

> الله
> 
> عوااافي عليك اخووي
> انا ابقى سمبوسة جبن هع



 
اخوي بصراوي
يسلموووو على التواجد و شرفتنا بحضورك الحلو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه شهيتنا فيه اخوك

والصور مره روعه

يعطيك العافية

----------


## نبراس،،،

ماشاء الله شكلها لذييييذه 
لقطاات جمييله اخي العزييز 
الله يسلم ايدينك يااارب ..
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## I wanna

عفاف الهدى

تواجدكم ابهجنا شاكرين لحضوركم هنا

----------


## I wanna

> ماشاء الله شكلها لذييييذه 
> لقطاات جمييله اخي العزييز 
> الله يسلم ايدينك يااارب ..
> تحياتي لك دمت بخيير



 

اخي نبراس

تسلم واااااايد على مرورك العطر

----------


## ليلاس

وااااااااااااااااااااااو

شكلها رهييييييييب

تسلم الايدين خيي ع التصوير الرااااااااائع

----------


## I wanna

ليلاس

حضوركم اكثر من رائع

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الالالالالالالالالالالالالاي 
ابي اللي على لحم اي وحدة فيهم؟؟

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله 
اخووي شهيتني ع السمبووس > آخر مره اكلته في شهر رمضان خخخخ
الله يعطيك العافيه ع التحسيررر الحلووو هع
موفق لكل خير وصلاااح
دمت بود

----------


## I wanna

> الالالالالالالالالالالالالاي 
> 
> 
> ابي اللي على لحم اي وحدة فيهم؟؟



 
اللي جات عليها عيونك هي اللي على لحم
بالعافيه ههههه

وشكرا على الكومنت

----------


## I wanna

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شاااء الله 
> اخووي شهيتني ع السمبووس > آخر مره اكلته في شهر رمضان خخخخ
> الله يعطيك العافيه ع التحسيررر الحلووو هع
> موفق لكل خير وصلاااح
> 
> دمت بود



 
اهلين و سهلين
شكرا لمروركم

----------


## أسنات

مشـ ك ـورة تسـ ل ـم يدك
يعطيك العافية 
بانتظار جديدك

----------


## I wanna

> مشـ ك ـور تسـ ل ـم يدك
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> بانتظار جديدك



 
اهلين و سهلين بالعابر الجديد في صفحتنا المتألقة

شكرا لك

----------

